# Aufgabe zu subnet Adressen



## nikva (17. Nov 2020)

Hallo,
Ich sitze grade an einer Aufgabe, in der ich subnet Adressen identifizieren soll.
Subnet B habe ich über die IP1 und die binary-end-operation mit der Maske ausgerechnet(.248)
Subnet C habe ich auf die selbe weiße berechnet und komme auf .128
Genau wie bei Subnet D wo ich auf .64 komme

Jetzt wo ich subnet F und subnet g sowie die maske von subnet g berechnen will fehlt mir jedoch der Weg, wie ich darauf komme.
Vielleicht kann mir ja einer einen Tipp für den Weg wie ich darauf komme geben


https://imgur.com/mHWl7dR


----------



## Meniskusschaden (18. Nov 2020)

nikva hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt wo ich subnet F und subnet g sowie die maske von subnet g berechnen will fehlt mir jedoch der Weg, wie ich darauf komme.
> Vielleicht kann mir ja einer einen Tipp für den Weg wie ich darauf komme geben


Ich glaube der Trick ist es, die Subnetze F und G nicht direkt zu berechnen, sondern so zu wählen, dass sie zu den Nummern passen und überlappungsfrei zu den anderen Subnetzen sind. Ich bekomme für F auf diese Weise eine eindeutige Lösung heraus für G würde es mehrere Möglichkeiten geben. Kann aber sein, dass ich da noch etwas übersehen habe. Oder der originale Wortlaut der Aufgabenstellung gibt noch etwas mehr her.


----------



## nikva (18. Nov 2020)

Der Wortlaut ist folgender:
Consider the network configuration in the Appendix 1.
Question 1: Calculate the following subnet addresses and subnet masks with the following assumption: Subnet_G contains a maximum of eight stations.

Man hat immer 3 zur Auswahl und ich habe es jetzt bei den nicht eindeutigen so belegt, dass es zumindest aufgeht.
Meine Lösung:
.248 für subnet b
.128 für subnet C
.64 für subnet D
.192 für subnet F
.224 für subnet G
.240 für die maske von subnet G


----------



## Meniskusschaden (18. Nov 2020)

Durch die Aufgabenstellung wird es meines Erachtens eindeutig. In deiner Aufstellung fehlen die Subnetze A, E und H. Vielleicht hast du deshalb noch Mehrdeutigkeiten. Bei G habe ich 240 nicht als Maske sondern als Subnetz. Für die Maske komme ich auf 248.


----------



## nikva (18. Nov 2020)

Die fehlen weil sie nicht teil der Aufgabe sind(hätte ich wohl direkt mitliefern sollen).
Bei G hat man 240 als subnet nicht zur auswahl deswegen fällt das weg


https://imgur.com/O84K1jV


----------



## nikva (18. Nov 2020)

Dachte erst, dass man das bestimmen kann und hielt die multiple choice deshalb nicht für relevant.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (18. Nov 2020)

nikva hat gesagt.:


> Die fehlen weil sie nicht teil der Aufgabe sind(hätte ich wohl direkt mitliefern sollen).


Ja, durch die vorgegebenen Auswahlmöglichkeiten fallen Mehrdeutigkeiten weg, die man sonst nur durch Betrachtung aller Subnetze inklusive A, E und H ausräumen könnte.



nikva hat gesagt.:


> Bei G hat man 240 als subnet nicht zur auswahl deswegen fällt das weg


Ich hatte das:


nikva hat gesagt.:


> Subnet_G contains a maximum of eight stations.


falsch gelesen. Anstelle von "G enthält höchstens acht Stationen" habe ich "G kann höchstens acht Stationen enthalten" gelesen. Deswegen hatte ich die Maske 240 ausgeschlossen, weil sie Platz für 16 Stationen bietet (eigentlich nur 14 aber eben mehr als acht). G ist aber dennoch eindeutig, weil meine Maske 248 zwar 8 Adressen, aber nur Platz für 6 Stationen bietet und demzufolge falsch ist. Andere Möglichkeiten für G sehe ich nicht. Die Aufgabe wäre also wohl auch ohne vorgegebene Auswahlmöglichkeiten eindeutig lösbar.


----------



## nikva (18. Nov 2020)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> weil sie Platz für 16 Stationen bietet (eigentlich nur 14 aber eben mehr als acht). G ist aber dennoch eindeutig, weil meine Maske 248 zwar 8 Adressen, aber nur Platz für 6 Stationen bietet


Und man kommt darauf, weil sie als binär 1111 0000 geschrieben wird und 2^4=16 ist? Also weil es vier "Stellen" sind die verfügbar sind.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (18. Nov 2020)

nikva hat gesagt.:


> Und man kommt darauf, weil sie als binär 1111 0000 geschrieben wird und 2^4=16 ist? Also weil es vier "Stellen" sind die verfügbar sind.


Ja, das stimmt.

Die Herleitung für Subnetz G hatte ich mir so überlegt:

Die folgenden IP-Bereiche sind bereits belegt:

000* belegt durch A
001* belegt durch A
010* belegt durch D
011* belegt durch E
100* belegt durch C
101* belegt durch C
110* belegt durch F

Es ist also nur noch 111* frei, aber nicht vollständig:
111110* belegt durch B
111111* belegt durch H
Der Bereich 11111* ist damit komplett bele

Also bleiben nur folgende Kandidaten:
11100* zu klein (nur acht Adressen für sechs Stationen)
11101* zu klein (nur acht Adressen für sechs Stationen)
11110* zu klein (nur acht Adressen für sechs Stationen)
1111* Überlappung mit B und H
1110* die Lösung (Subnetz 224 mit Maske 240)


----------

